# U.t.c.prnl.



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

En el Diccionario de la RAE se dice a menudo "U.t.c.prnl." = Usado también como pronominal.

Pienso que esta expresión no significa necesariamente "Usado como verbo pronominal". En mi opinión el pronombre SE puede ser reflexivo (lavarse), recíproco (besarse) o parte del verbo pronominal (irse). 

Un ejemplo:

*lavar**.*
*1. *tr. Limpiar algo con agua u otro líquido. U. t. c. prnl.


El verbo lavarse es un verbo reflexivo, no un verbo pronominal:

Juan se (CD) lava / Juan se (CI) lava la cabeza (CD).

Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.


----------



## Bocha

Hola Pitt:

Se trata de una cuestión de terminología, sobre la cual hay mucha variación y nunca se terminan de poner de acuerdo.

Cuando ponen u.t.c.prm seguramente entienden por pronominal esto:

(Fuente Hispanoteca)
Verbos *pronominales*: acompañados de un pronombre reflexivo
§ Exclusivamente pronominales: _arrepentirse, quejarse, jactarse_ 
§ Ocasionalmente pronominales: _llamar / llamarse_
§ Reflexivos: _peinarse / afeitarse / lavarse_
§ Recíprocos: _saludarse / tutearse_
§ Con valor pasivo: _se venden libros_
§ Verbos causativos en forma pronominal: _cortarse el pelo_
§ Construcciones impersonales: _se oye ruido_


----------



## Jellby

Pitt said:


> El verbo lavarse es un verbo reflexivo, no un verbo pronominal:
> 
> Juan se (CD) lava / Juan se (CI) lava la cabeza (CD).
> 
> Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.



En el primer caso sí es reflexivo, en el segundo no. El pronombre reflexivo siempre es el complemento directo. El segundo caso puede considerarse pronominal, aunque el hecho de que el pronombre sea complemento directo lo desvirtúa un poco.

De todas formas, el uso que se le da normalmente a "lavarse" se acerca bastante al pronominal, por lo menos en la mente del hablante no está presente el hecho de que "se lava a sí mismo", como tampoco está cuando se usa "acostarse".

Yo creo que el DRAE usa "prnl." como un término genérico para los verbos que suelen construirse con pronombres átonos que concuerdan con el sujeto, aunque en su definición de "verbo pronominal" añade "que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional".


----------



## Jellby

Bocha said:


> Cuando ponen u.t.c.prm seguramente entienden por pronominal esto:
> 
> (Fuente Hispanoteca)
> Verbos *pronominales*: acompañados de un pronombre reflexivo
> § Exclusivamente pronominales: _arrepentirse, quejarse, jactarse_
> § Ocasionalmente pronominales: _llamar / llamarse_
> § Reflexivos: _peinarse / afeitarse / lavarse_
> § Recíprocos: _saludarse / tutearse_
> § Con valor pasivo: _se venden libros_
> § Verbos causativos en forma pronominal: _cortarse el pelo_
> § Construcciones impersonales: _se oye ruido_



No creo que se refieran a:

§ Con valor pasivo: _se venden libros_
§ Construcciones impersonales: _se oye ruido_

Ya que estas construcciones se pueden hacer con casi cualquier verbo. Las demás si pueden entenderse como pronominales.


----------



## Fcardelle

> Yo creo que el DRAE usa "prnl." como un término genérico para los verbos que suelen construirse con pronombres átonos que concuerdan con el sujeto, aunque en su definición de "verbo pronominal" añade "que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional".



¿Entonces se puede afirmar que el diccionario de la RAE es incoherente en este caso y que, por tanto, puede llevar a error (por ejemplo, analizar como parte del verbo lo que es en realidad un pronombre con función de CD)?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> En el Diccionario de la RAE se dice a menudo "U.t.c.prnl." = Usado también como pronominal.
> 
> Pienso que esta expresión no significa necesariamente "Usado como verbo pronominal". En mi opinión el pronombre SE puede ser reflexivo (lavarse), recíproco (besarse) o parte del verbo pronominal (irse).



Como he compartido contigo en otro hilo, Pitt, completamente 'todos' los verbos que pueden llevar un pronombre que concuerda con el subjeto se nombran 'pronominales'. Todos mis libros me dicen lo mismo en este asunto. La única fuente, que alguna vez he encontrado, que no coincide es ese sitio el que compartiste en el otro hilo el que solamente dejaba que verbos como 'irse'/'dormirse' se considerasen como 'pronominales'. El término en el DRAE es correcto. 'Verbos que se usan como pronominales' tienen muchas categorias algunas de las cuales ha mencionado Bocha en su mensaje. Pero el SE Impersonal y SE Pasiva no crea una situación en la que el verbo se considera pronominal puesto que solo se usa en 3ra persona y no con otros sujetos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Pienso que esta expresión no significa necesariamente "Usado como verbo pronominal". En mi opinión el pronombre SE puede ser reflexivo (lavarse), recíproco (besarse) o parte del verbo pronominal (irse).



Me interesa saber cómo verías el papel de los pronombres en estas oraciones. 

Se hundió el barco. (¿Qué función cumple ese SE?)
¿Por qué te enojaste tanto? (¿Qué función cumple ese TE?)
Me pierdo tantas veces. Necesito un mapa. (¿Qué función cumple ese ME?)
Se me olvidó tu número de teléfono. (¿Qué función cumple ese SE?)

Y dime si tu entendimiento es que solo hay 5 categorías de usos de SE.

Reflexivo
Recíproco
Pronominal
Pasiva
Impersonal

¿Eso es todo?

Ragards,
Grant


----------



## Mariarayen

Comparto la opinión de New, y si ha cambiado la definición de pronominal me gustaría saber cuándo y quiénes lo han hecho, porque yo no lo he visto.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Me interesa saber cómo verías el papel de los pronombres en estas oraciones.
> 
> Se hundió el barco. (¿Qué papel funciona ese SE?)
> ¿Por qué te enojaste tanto? (¿Qué papel funciona ese TE?)
> Me perdió demasiado. Necesito un mapa. (¿Qué papel funciona ese ME?)
> Se me olvidó tu número de teléfono. (¿Qué papel funciona ese SE?)
> 
> Y dime si tu entendimiento es que solo hay 5 categorías de usos de SE.
> 
> Reflexivo
> Recíproco
> Pronominal
> Pasiva
> Impersonal
> 
> Añado dos categorías:
> 
> SE en sustitución de LE/LES: No se lo digas a nadie
> Dativo de interés: Se fumó un cigarillo
> 
> ¿Eso es todo?
> 
> Ragards,
> Grant


 
Hola Grant:

En mi entender _hundirse, enojarse, perderse, olvidarse_ son verbos (ocasionalmente) pronominales: El pronombre no tiene ninguna función sintáctica. 
Pero _lavarse, peinarse etc._ son verbos reflexivos: El pronombre funciona como CD o CI.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Aquí la definición de un verbo pronominal según el DRAE:

*verbo*
*~** pronominal.*

*1. *m._ Gram._ El que se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional. Algunos *verbos* son exclusivamente pronominales, como _arrepentirse,_ y otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en las formas reflexivas; p. ej., _caer_ o _morir._


Según esta definición _lavarse_ no es un verbo pronominal, ya que el pronombre SE (me, te, nos, os) desempeña una función sintáctia = CD: Juan se (CD) lava. Pero _lavarse_ es un verbo reflexivo.

También _besarse_ no es un verbo pronominal sino un verbo recíproco: Juan y María se (CD) besan.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Aquí la definición de un verbo pronominal según el DRAE:
> 
> *verbo*
> *~** pronominal.*
> 
> *1. *m._ Gram._ El que se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional. Algunos *verbos* son exclusivamente pronominales, como _arrepentirse,_ y otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en las formas reflexivas; p. ej., _caer_ o _morir._
> 
> 
> Según esta definición _lavarse_ no es un verbo pronominal, ya que el pronombre SE (me, te, nos, os) desempeña una función sintáctia = CD: Juan se (CD) lava. Pero _lavarse_ es un verbo reflexivo.
> 
> También _besarse_ no es un verbo pronominal sino un verbo recíproco: Juan y María se (CD) besan.



Sí. Acepto este análisis. Parece que desde la finalización de esta revisión del DRAE -- se ven en su propia categoría los verbos que llevan pronombres con un valor relexivo o recíproco. En mis libros de gramática dicen que hasta verbos recíprocos y reflexivos son 'pronominales'. Opino que un estudiante anglo puede aprenderlo mejor pensar de 'todos' verbos que lleva pronombre que concuerda con el sujeto como 'pronominal'. Pero en la gramática pura -- estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice la RAE. 

Y -- "hundirse" no es pronominal puesto que solo acepta SE. 'Hundirse' es un ejemplo de "la voz media" -- el que es otra función de SE. 

"Perderse" y "Olvidarse" sí se puede considerar 'pronominales' puesto que cuando se añade el pronombre -- el verbo cambia de matiz.

Así que -- ¿comó hacemos coincidir esto de "U.t.c.prnl." con la definición de la RAE de 'pronominal'?


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Así que -- ¿comó hacemos coincidir esto de "U.t.c.prnl." con la definición de la RAE de 'pronominal'?


 
U.t.c.prnl. = Usado también como pronominal
Pienso que en este contexto verbos pronominales (en el sentido amplio) son todos los verbos que se conjugan con un pronombre (me. te, se, nos, os). Ejemplos: lavarse, besarse, levantarse, arrepentirse.

Verbo pronominal:
Verbo pronominal (en el sentido estrecho): El pronombre no tiene ninguna función sintáctica. Ejemplos: levantarse, arrepentirse.


----------



## Fcardelle

Estoy de acuerdo con vosotros.
Y creo que la Academia debería corregir esta incoherencia que hay en su propio diccionario.
No se puede cambiar el significado de una palabra a lo largo de un libro sin ni siquiera avisar.


----------



## Pitt

Fcardelle said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con vosotros.
> Y creo que la Academia debería corregir esta incoherencia que hay en su propio diccionario.
> No se puede cambiar el significado de una palabra a lo largo de un libro sin ni siquiera avisar.


 
En mi entender la expresión *U.t.c.prnl.* (= Usado también como pronominal) solamente significa que también se usa el verbo con un pronombre átono (me, te. se. nos, os), que puede tener una función sintáctica como CD/CI (verbo reflexivo y recíproco) o no (verbo pronominal). Esto no contradice a la definición del verbo pronominal.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> U.t.c.prnl. = Usado también como pronominal
> Pienso que en este contexto verbos pronominales (en el sentido amplio) son todos los verbos que se conjugan con un pronombre (me. te, se, nos, os). Ejemplos: lavarse, besarse, levantarse, arrepentirse.
> 
> Verbo pronominal:
> Verbo pronominal (en el sentido estrecho): El pronombre no tiene ninguna función sintáctica. Ejemplos: levantarse, arrepentirse.





Fcardelle said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con vosotros.
> Y creo que la Academia debería corregir esta incoherencia que hay en su propio diccionario.
> No se puede cambiar el significado de una palabra a lo largo de un libro sin ni siquiera avisar.



De acuerdo. Parecería que "...como pronominal" se usa como 'adverbio'. Así que el adverbio "pronominalmente" (si aquella es una palabra) quiere decir 'todos los verbos que se conjugan con los pronombres (me, te, se, etc.) como has ofrecido -- y cuando se usa como adjectivo ("verbos pronominales") quiere decir la otra. 

Pero estoy de acuerdo con Fcardelle. Creo que es bastante confuso para estudiantes que estén aprendiendo español (y hispanoparlantes)-- y la RAE debería tener solo una definición.


----------



## Jellby

Fcardelle said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con vosotros.
> Y creo que la Academia debería corregir esta incoherencia que hay en su propio diccionario.
> No se puede cambiar el significado de una palabra a lo largo de un libro sin ni siquiera avisar.



A pesar de que estoy de acuerdo... quizá en la versión en papel del diccionario (sólo tengo disponible la versión en línea) se explique mejor lo que quieren decir las distintas abreviaturas.


----------



## Pitt

Fcardelle said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con vosotros.
> Y creo que la Academia debería corregir esta incoherencia que hay en su propio diccionario.
> No se puede cambiar el significado de una palabra a lo largo de un libro sin ni siquiera avisar.


 
En principio estoy de acuerdo contigo. Según el DRAE el verbo _lavar _se usa también como pronominal (U.t.c.prnl.). Si se entiende "pronominal" como "verbo pronominal" _lavarse _es un verbo pronominal (el pronombre átono no tiene ninguna función sintáctica). 
Pero en realidad "lavarse" no es un verbo pronominal, sino un verbo reflexivo. El pronombre átono funciona como CD: Juan se (CD) lava.

¡Todo esto es una contradicción!


----------



## hosec

Creo que llevas razón, Peter. Pero piensa que un diccionario no es una gramática y que, en ocasiones, la terminología de un autor puede entrar en contradicción consigo misma.

Salud


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> En principio estoy de acuerdo contigo. Según el DRAE el verbo _lavar _se usa también como pronominal (U.t.c.prnl.). Si se entiende "pronominal" como "verbo pronominal" _lavarse _es un verbo pronominal (el pronombre átono no tiene ninguna función sintáctica).
> Pero en realidad "lavarse" no es un verbo pronominal, sino un verbo reflexivo. El pronombre átono funciona como CD: Juan se (CD) lava.
> 
> ¡Todo esto es una contradicción!



Pues sí, lo es.. pero piensa sobre ello así. La abreviatura, U.t.c.prnl. no dice: "usado también como _verbo pronominal_" -- sino dice "usado también _con pronombre_ (que concuerda con el sujeto)". Sí estoy de acuerdo que deberían clarificar sus términos. 

Como te he dicho la gran mayoría de libros de la gramática define 'pronominal' como "cualquier" verbo que usa un pronombre que concuerda con el sujeto y luego muestran los usos diferentes como: Recíproco, Reflexivo, Obligatorio, Énfasis, de Matización (ninguna función syntáctica), etc.. Creo que no podemos depender de la RAE en este sujeto -- lo cual me parece ser 'muy' extraño.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Pues sí, lo es.. pero piensa sobre ello así. La abreviatura, U.t.c.prnl. no dice: "usado también como _verbo pronominal_" -- sino dice "usado también _con pronombre_ (que concuerda con el sujeto)". Sí estoy de acuerdo que deberían clarificar sus términos.
> 
> Como te he dicho la gran mayoría de libros de la gramática define 'pronominal' como "cualquier" verbo que usa un pronombre que concuerda con el sujeto y luego muestran los usos diferentes como: Recíproco, Reflexivo, Obligatorio, Énfasis, de Matización (ninguna función syntáctica), etc.. Creo que no podemos depender de la RAE en este sujeto -- lo cual me parece ser 'muy' extraño.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Ya he dicho lo mismo:

En mi entender la expresión *U.t.c.prnl.* (= Usado también como pronominal) solamente significa que también se usa el verbo con un pronombre átono (me, te. se. nos, os), que puede tener una función sintáctica como CD/CI (verbo reflexivo y recíproco) o no (verbo pronominal). Esto no contradice a la definición del verbo pronominal.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Esto no contradice a la definición del verbo pronominal.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt



Lo siento pero no puedo estar de acuerdo contigo. Antes que nada - no es posible definar un término con el término sí mismo. Segundo -- si tenemos que *definar* ciertos aspectos de la definición sí mismo en el diccionario -- hay un gran problema.  La palabra 'pronominal' es un adjectivo - punto. O quiere decir 'todos' los verbos que lleva un pronombre átono (me, te. se. nos, os) o quiere decir verbos donde el pronombre no tiene ninguna función sintáctica. Un adjectivo -- no puede querer decir dos cosas aun si tienen una relación el uno al otro. Para mí, es una mala definición - aun si no es una contradicción per se.

Y como digo antes -- la que más no me gusta -- es que el término 'verbo pronominal' no suficientemente defina todos los verbos que no son recíprocos ni reflexivos. Es más, no diferencia entre verbos que lleva el pronombre todo el tiempo y verbos que tienen una versión transitiva sin pronombre. Si hubiera realmente 'verbos pronominales' deberían listarse por separado en el dico. Pero hay solo *un* verbo listado el la DRAE; como "lavar": "Lavar" puede querer decir 'lavar el abrazo de alguien' cuando se usa como un transitivo. En añadir el pronombre átono a "lavar" *no se convierte en* un verbo diferente. Simplemente añade algo -- *algún aspecto* diferente: un aspecto "reflexivo, recíproco, intransitivo, consumo total, de matización, etc." Estos son _aspectos_ del uso de un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto. 

Y entonces -- hay un problema más. ¿Qué *tipo de verbo* es un verbo que *no lleva* me, te, se, nos, os? Sigo creyendo que la mejor manera de enseñar este uso de un pronombre átono es en términos de su 'aspecto'. Pero sé que prefieres las definiciones de la RAE. Y trata de explicarle la diferencia entre 'arrepentirse' y 'dormirse' a un entudiante. ¿Por qué no uso 'arrepentir' pero sí puedo usar 'dormir'?? Pobre estudiante..


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Pienso que esta expresión no significa necesariamente "Usado como verbo pronominal". En mi opinión el pronombre SE puede ser reflexivo (lavarse), recíproco (besarse) o parte del verbo pronominal (irse).



Pitt,
Miré de nuevo los escritos de la RAE sobre "SE" y creo que has estado enfatizando solo un aspecto de su definición para llevar a cabo tus argumentos. Pero lo encuentro interesante que el título de sección 1 se nombra "SE Pronominal" -- como si implicara que todos los usos de SE son pronominales. Interesante -- ¿no?

Y es importante leer más lejos en sección 1D para encontrar mi argumento en todo esto. Tu énfasis en azul y el mío en rojo. Y mis comentarios en verde.

*SE 1.d) *Componente de las formas de tercera persona de los verbos pronominales. Hay verbos (_arrepentirse, quejarse, _etc.) *que se construyen en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono reflexivo, que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica en la oración*;*{{pero esto solo se está refiriendo a verbos como "arrepentirse" que no tiene una forma del verbo SIN preposición}}* la forma que corresponde a las terceras personas es _se: El moribundo se arrepintió de sus pecados; Los clientes se quejaron del trato recibido_. Algunos verbos son exclusivamente pronominales, como _arrepentirse, adueñarse, resentirse,_ etc., *y otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en los usos pronominales,* *{{nota la frase "en los usos pronominales, como si quisiera decir que éste es un 'uso' pronominal y no algo que es inherente en el verbo sí mismo}}** como ir(se), dormir(se), *_*salir(se)*,_ etc.: _Juan (se) salió de la reunión. _También se construyen necesariamente con el pronombre átono las acepciones pronominales que corresponden a la llamada «voz media», con la que se expresa que al sujeto le ocurre lo denotado por el verbo, sin que haya causa conocida o sin que esta importe, a veces por tratarse de una acción inherente a la naturaleza del sujeto: _El barco se hundió; En primavera los campos se llenan de flores._​En todo este párrafo se nota que el término "pronominal" funciona como 'adjectivo' y me hace claro que del punto de vista de la RAE -- recíproco, reflexivo, voz media, los que adoptan matices, etc.. son "aspectos" de usos pronominales -- y no grupos/tipos de verbos. Mantengo que la RAE apoyo mi argumento que todos los verbos que pueden usar un pronombre átono reflexivo son "verbos pronominales" cuando están usando el pronombre y cuando no los usan, son instransitivo, transitivo o algo.


Un saludo,
Grant


----------



## Pitt

En mi opinión los verbos como _ir(se), dormir(se), salir(se)_ etc. en la combinación con SE adoptan determinados matices. Sin embargo según la definición en el diccionario de la RAE estos verbos son _verbos pronominales_, ya que SE no tiene ninguna función sintáctica. Un ejemplo: Juan se fue de clase sin decir nada.

En cambio _lavarse_ según esta definición no es un verbo pronominal sino un verbo reflexivo. Si se puede añadir "a sí mismo" SE funciona como complemento directo. Un ejemplo: Juan se lava.

Definición del verbo pronominal según el diccionario de la RAE:

*Verbo*
*~** pronominal.*

*1. *m._ Gram._ El que se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional. Algunos *verbos* son exclusivamente pronominales, como _arrepentirse,_ y otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en las formas reflexivas; p. ej., _caer_ o _morir._

Sobre los usos de SE es muy interesante este sitio:

http://www.edu.xunta.es/contidos/premios/p2003/b/archaron8/GRAMATICA/USOSdeSE.htm



Marca de verbo pronominal/
pseudorreflexivo
_-María se asustó mucho._
_-Juan se rompio una pierna._
_-Se puso todo nervioso._
_-No se arrepiente de nada. _
_-Se quedó tan tranquilo. _
_-Se fue de clase sin decir nada.._
_-Se levantó y se marchó._


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> *1. *m._ Gram._ El que se construye *en todas sus formas???* con un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional. Algunos *verbos* son exclusivamente pronominales, como _arrepentirse,_ y otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos *en las formas reflexivas????*; p. ej., _caer_ o _morir._


Sigo encontrando su definición ''llenísimo" de contradicciones.

"..en todas sus formas.." ??? ¿¿Y qué sucede con la 'forma' *sin* pronombre átono??

"..en las formas reflexivas.." ??? ¿Pensé que estos son verbos 'pronominales' y no 'reflexivos'. ¿Son 'todos estos' "reflexivos" ahora?

¡Qué mala definición! ¿Cómo haces que concuerden 1d de la definición de SE en el DPD y la definición que has citado de "pronominal" del DRAE?


----------



## Pitt

Para mí la definición de los *verbos pronominales* en el DRAE es clara:

*Verbo **pronominal:*

*1. *m._ Gram._ El que se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional. Algunos *verbos* son exclusivamente pronominales, como _arrepentirse,_ y otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en las formas reflexivas; p. ej., _caer_ o _morir._



en todas sus formas:

me levanté - te levantaste - se levantó

nos levantamos - os levantasteis - se levantaron


en las formas reflexivas:

morir > morirse (forma reflexiva)


El verbo *morirse* se conjuga con un pronombre reflexivo. Sin embargo *morirse *es un verbo pronominal: SE no tiene ninguna función sintáctiaca = no es un complemento directo o indirecto.

Un ejemplo: Todos se morían de hambre.


Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> en las formas reflexivas:
> morir > morirse (forma reflexiva)
> 
> El verbo *morirse* se conjuga con un pronombre reflexivo.



No -- se conjuga con pronombre átono. O el verbo 'morirse' es "pronominal" o "reflexivo". No puede ser los dos. (Y pronombres son 'átonos' o 'tónicas', etc.) Hay ambegüedad/contradicción en la definición.



> Sin embargo *morirse *es un pronombre verbo pronominal:
> SE no tiene ninguna función sintáctiaca = no es un complemento directo o indirecto.


Una definición solo puede querer decir una cosa. De lo contrario, que opino yo, no es una buena definición. Creo que estás tratando de concordar la de la RAE con su sitio de web que has citado. El problema es que la definición de la RAE, en otra interpretación, apoya otras fuentes de la gramática que tengo también. Supongo que a la RAE le gusta eso. Mantengo que todos los verbos que pueden llevar pronombres átonos que concerdan con el sujeto se consideran como 'verbos pronominales' -- y los verbos donde el pronombre no tiene ninguna función sintáctica tienen solo un 'aspecto' de ser pronominal: pronombre obligatorio o pronombre de matización, (Mira:"A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish" by Drs. Butt & Benjamin, Capítulo 18).

Hay varias tipos de verbos en Español:
* Transitivos*: que llevan OD
* Intransitivos*: que no pueden llevar OD
* Pronominales*: que emplean un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto para el propósito de transmitir varias aspectos
* Coplulativos*: , etc....

En esta manera es cómo se listan verbos en la DRAE. Y es muy claro. La RAE nunca usa el término ni una abreviatura para 'reflexivo', 'recíproco', porque ellos solo son 'aspectos' de ser «pronominal». Las categorías que he listado arriba las usa la RAE en el DRAE.


----------



## Jellby

NewdestinyX tiene parte de razón. Un verbo pronominal no tiene formas reflexivas, como mucho tiene formas pronominales. Pero si hablamos de "formas reflexivas" y luego (o antes) se dice "en todas sus formas", quiere decir, al menos, que incluye las formas reflexivas y las no reflexivas. En definitiva, la definición se entiende porque sabemos qué es un verbo pronominal, pero deja bastante que desear.


----------



## amarillo33

Por un lado, parece que el pronombre átono de "levantarse" tiene función sintáctica tanto como "lavarse" porque uno puede levantar pesas o levantarse a sí mismo. Por otro lado, no se levanta todo el cuerpo al levantarse.


----------



## Forero

Para mí, lo importante es que el diccionario liste todas las acepciones del verbo.  Si el uso pronominal tiene una acepción distinta no obvia, hay que listar separadamente este uso, explicando de alguna manera clara cuál es el uso (que tipo de "pronominal") y qué significa.  Pero si el uso pronominal (de cualquier tipo) conforma con lo usual, se puede decir que "U.t.c.prnl." sin listar otra vez (casi) la misma definición.


----------

